# VIZIO 80” RAZOR LED™ SMART TV WITH THEATER 3D® | M801D-A3



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

Does anyone here have or have seen this tv? If so what are your impression looking to purchase one in the near future.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I fixed the title.


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks! I appreciate it


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

I haven't seen the 80", but I purchased a 65" M series last month and am very pleased with it's performance.
The only drawback I've encountered is the highly reflective screen surface that isn't ideal for viewing in anything but a darkened room. That's how I generally view Tv, so it hasn't been much of a problem for me.


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

That's probably about one of the only complaints I've heard about there 65"+ TVs is they could have used a matte finish instead of a gloss finish on there screens. How's the 2d to 3d conversion? And well the 3d it self?


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

It works well with native 3D. Conversion from 2D works okay technically, but I've found most 2D programming (golf for example) doesn't lend itself to 3D.


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

Cool, thanks for the info. I hope to be able to get one in the very near future. I was looking at the Samsung 75" but the $9000 price tag is a little steep.


----------

